# NVidia tesla c1060 and few other Hight Performance Computing issues



## Oko (Feb 14, 2010)

Dear All, 

I have a few questions regarding High Performance Computing on FreeBSD. 

I am in the process of gathering information for new High Performance Computer Cluster we will be building at the University. I am curios about the following issues. 

1. What is the maximum number of CPUs supported per mother board?
(It used to be only 16 cores with possible kernel tweaking to 32 or even 64). Can FreeBSD 8.0 support 256 cores per mother board like Solaris and Linux? Is kernel even tuned for more than 16 cores?


2. What is status of ULE? Is it on by default?


3. What is the maximum RAM supported by AMD 64? Is the FreeBSD 
even tested with couple hundred GBs of RAM per mother board?  


4. What is the status of support for support for fast
memory interconnects (Myrinet, SCI, ...)

5. What is the status of driver for NVidia tesla c1060 GPUs?

6. What is the status of support for Tesla 20-series?

7. How good is FreeBSD support for OpenMPI and SGE.

8. Is ZFS fully production ready?

9. Is DTrace 100% usable in production?

10. Any support for Solid State HDD.
Thanks,
OKO


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 14, 2010)

I only know the answer to these two questions, but I guess it's better than nothing.



			
				Oko said:
			
		

> 2. What is status of ULE? Is it on by default?



It is the default now (starting from 7.1).



> 8. Is ZFS fully production ready?



Yes, it should be. ZFS is no longer experimental. It should run well enough on amd64, but some tuning might be required.


----------



## mk (Feb 14, 2010)

afaik no cuda for freebsd yet(ever?)


----------

